# Sticky  Common Message Board Abbreviations & Acronyms



## Chris H.

Need to put together a list of common abbreviations for people new to online message boards.... here is a start:

*AAMOF* = as a matter of fact
*AP* = Affair Partner
*ASAP* = as soon as possible
*ASAP* = as soon as possible
*b/c* = because
*BAK* = back at keyboard
*BBFN* = bye bye for now
*BBL* = be back later
*BBS* = be back soon
*BF* = boyfriend or best friend
*BFN* = bye for now
*BH* = Betrayed Husband
*BIL* = brother-in-law
*BK* = back
*BRB* = be right back
*BRBGGP* = be right back gotta go potty
*BS* = Betrayed Spouse
*BTDT* = been there, done that
*BTW* = by the way
*BW* = Betrayed Wife
*CRAFT* = can't remember a fricking thing
*CRS* = can't remember stuff (or use your imagination for S)
*CSA* = Childhood Sexual Abuse
*CU* = see you
*CUL8R* = see you later
*CWIM* = see what I mean
*CYA* = see ya
*DB* = dear boyfriend
*DC* = dear child
*DD* = dear daughter
*D-Day* = divorce day -or- affair Discovery Day
*DF* = dear fiancée
*DG* = dear girlfriend
*DH* = dear husband
*DS* = dear son
*DSD* = dear stepdaughter
*DSS* = dear stepson
*DW* = dear wife
*EA* = emotional affair
*exH* = ex husband
*exW* = ex wife
*FIL* = father-in-law
*FOO* = Family of Origin
*FTR* = for the record
*FWH* = former wayward husbnd
*FWIW* = for what it's worth
*FWW* = former wayward wife
*FYI* = for your information
*GF* = girlfriend
*GMTA* = great minds think alike
*GNO* = Girls Night Out
*GP* = general practitioner
*GTG* = got to go
*HD* = High drive (sexual)
*HTH* = HTH hope this helps
*IC* = Individual counseling 
*IDK* = I don't know
*IIRC* = if I recall correctly
*ILYNILWYA* = "I love you, not in love with you anymore." 
*IMHO* = in my humble opinion
*IMNSHO* = in my not so humble opinion
*IMO* = in my opinion
*J/J* = just joking
*J/K* = just kidding
*KISA* = Knight in Shining Armor
*KWIM* = know what I mean
*LD* = low drive (sexual drive)
*LMAO* = laughing my ass off
*LOL* = laughing out loud
*LOL* = laughing out loud
*LOLROF* = laughing out load, rolling on floor
*LTNS* = long time no see
*MC* = Marriage Counselling
*MC* = marriage counseling
*MIL* = mother-in-law
*MYOB* = mind your own business
*NC* = No Contact 
*NE* = any
*NMS* = not my style
*NMSAA* = not my style at all
*NP* = no problem
*OM* = other man
*OMG* = oh my gosh
*ONS* = one night stand
*OP* = original poster
*OSF* = OSF Opposite Sex Friends
*OT* = off topic
*OW* = other woman
*PA* = physical affair
*PIV* = penis in vagina referring to "traditional" sex
*PM* = private message
*POV* = POV point of view
*PP* = previous poster
*PUA* = Pick Up Artist
*ROF* = rolling on floor
*ROFL* = rolling on floor laughing
*ROFLMAO* = rolling on floor laughing my a** off
*ROFLOL* = rolling on floor laughing out loud
*ROTF* = rolling on the floor
*SAHD* = stay-at-home dad
*SAHM* = stay-at-home mom
*SAHP* = stay-at-home parent
*SIL* = sister-in-law
*SNAFU* = situation normal all fouled up
*SO* = significant other
*SOL* = sh** out of luck
*SOS* = same old stuff (or use you imagination)
*STBX* = soon to be ex
*SWMBO* = She Who Must Be Obeyed
*TAM* = Talk About Marriage
*TIA* = thanks in advance
*TMI* = too much information
*TOM* = the other man
*TOW* = the other woman
*TTFN* = tata for now
*TTYL* = talk to you later
*UR* = your or you're
*VAR* = voice activated recorder
*W/E* = whatever
*WAH* = work at home
*WAW* = Walk Away Wife
*WB* = welcome back
*WH* = Wayward Husband
*WOH* = work out of the home
*WS* = Wayward Spouse
*WTG* = way to go
*WW* = Wayward Wife
*YW* = your welcome


I copied and pasted this from elsewhere, there is a lot missing though...additions are welcome.


----------



## draconis

Thank you,

draconis


----------



## Andrea

W/E - Whatever

Not only do i use W/E entirely too much in forums but I say it alot in real life.


----------



## Chris H.

didn't know that one...


----------



## swedish

IDK = I don't know


----------



## cb45

w/ = with
w/out.....etc.
u r = you are
ur = your

and any long words one can abbrieviate.


----------



## jitterbug

A few more..

*BS =Betrayed Spouse
BH=Betrayed Husband
BW=Betrayed Wife

WS= Wayward Spouse*
*WH=Wayward Husband*
*WW=Wayward Wife*


----------



## swedish

EA = Emotional Affair
PA = Physical Affair


----------



## kristinlloyd

b/c - because 

bx - behavior 
hx - history 

maybe some of this comes from shorthand too.. not sure


----------



## cherrypie18

what's d-day?


----------



## Looking4Solution

Stbx???


----------



## Runs like Dog

soon to be ex.


----------



## Hopefaithlove

Some of these are really funny. BRBGGP? lol


----------



## Hopefaithlove

cherrypie18 said:


> what's d-day?


 
Divorce Day maybe.


----------



## HappyWife40

cherrypie18 said:


> what's d-day?


I was wondering that myself. I Googled it, but of course all that comes up is WWII D-Day. I was thinking it might be "Discovery Day" as in the day you found out your spouse is having an affair, or the day your affair was discovered. I may be way off base, though.


----------



## married&lovingit

SWMBO - She Who Must Be Obeyed - but I guess it's not that common


----------



## Hopefaithlove

HappyWife40 said:


> I was wondering that myself. I Googled it, but of course all that comes up is WWII D-Day. I was thinking it might be "Discovery Day" as in the day you found out your spouse is having an affair, or the day your affair was discovered. I may be way off base, though.


 
That doesn't sound far off either. I'd have to read that one in a sentence...


----------



## Yardman

This thread should be sticky.
Had to google "gas lighting" even though I got the jist of how it was used in context

Gaslighting is a form of psychological abuse in which false information is presented to the victim with the intent of making them doubt their own memory and perception. It may simply be the denial by an abuser that previous abusive incidents ever occurred, or it could be the staging of bizarre events by the abuser with the intention of disorienting the victim.

The term gaslighting comes from the play Gas Light and its film adaptations. In those works a character uses a variety of tricks, including turning the gas lamps lower than normal, to convince his spouse that she is crazy. Since then it became a colloquial expression which has now also been used in clinical and research literature.[1][2]


----------



## koolasma

nice info i ever had..thx alot pal


----------



## Remains

cherrypie18 said:


> what's d-day?


It says in the abbreviations list that DD is dear daughter, Dday is divorce day. 

On this site tho, DD is discovery day. I have taken it to mean that anyway, used it as that, and in every context it seems to mean that.


----------



## Aqua10

*Re: could a TAM please report to customer services at TOM section opposite FAQ dept.*

*Hi to all,

Abbreviation thread stops need to constantly be googling meanings every few mins - many thanks

Only one I can't find meaning for is "TAM" is it similar to "TOM"?

TIA
(thanks in advance)*


----------



## Chris H.

TAM = Talk About Marriage


----------



## QualJin

Can anyone tell me what the "u" in ubpd means?


----------



## lamaga

QualJin, while i don't know, i'm guessing undiagnosed, as in undiagnosed borderline personality disorder.


----------



## QualJin

That makes total sense lamaga. Thank you.


----------



## Benevolence

Thank you! 

I am new to the boards so this was of great help.


----------



## StoneAngel

Good to know!


----------



## controlledchaos

Is D-Day not commonly referred to in conversation as an important, significant, possibly dreadful day? (based on history)
Eg: 'I'm writing an exam on the 20th - its D-Day!' 

I might have missed them but I often see *HD* and *LD* spoken of. Are they High Drive and Low Drive, as in sex drives? 

Thanks


----------



## sweetpea

HD and LD = High Drive and Low Drive is correct

I believe D-Day means divorce. There is a list of abbreviations on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Cosmos

Isn't D Day Discovery Day?


----------



## sweetpea

Cosmos said:


> Isn't D Day Discovery Day?


I guess it could be either divorce or discovery day. I assumed it was divorce since it was listed as divorce on the first post in this thread. I guess it is up to the poster to decide how to use it!


----------



## FuzzieStump

Seeing this one several times - posOM - I know OM is "Other Man", but I doubt highly that pos means "Point of Sale", and believe it could mean "Piece of S**t".  

Anyone care to clarify?


----------



## EnjoliWoman

A couple additions:

PIV = penis in vagina referring to "traditional" sex vs. BJs, etc. in those forums and/or level of affair intimacy

TL/DR = Too long/didn't read


----------



## Chopsy

Fuzzie, I'm sure someone has told you by now, if not, pos means piece of sh1t, as you guessed!


----------



## Loyal Lover

What does FWW mean?

I've noticed people who seem to be reconciling with their spouse use it so I don't think it means f****** wayward wife  nor future wayward wife.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mineforever

What is PM?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

PM-private message

FWW-former wayward wife I believe


----------



## StillSearching

D Day = the day the BS finds out about the affair. Discovery Day


----------



## arbitrator

Clarification on POSOM. Thanks!


----------



## TBT

POSOM-piece of s*** other man


----------



## Terry_CO

POSCW - Piece of s**t cheating wife
POSCH - Piece of s**t cheating husband


----------



## VeryHurt

Chris H. said:


> Need to put together a list of common abbreviations for people new to online message boards.... here is a start:
> 
> *AP = *Affair Partner
> *ASAP* = as soon as possible
> AAMOF = as a matter of fact
> ASAP = as soon as possible
> *BBL* = be back later
> b/c = because
> *BF* = boyfriend or best friend
> *BH=Betrayed Husband*
> *BIL* = brother-in-law
> BK = back
> BAK = back at keyboard
> BBS = be back soon
> BBFN = bye bye for now
> BFN = bye for now
> *BRB *= be right back
> BRBGGP = be right back gotta go potty
> *BS =Betrayed Spouse
> **BTDT* = been there, done that
> *BTW* = by the way
> * BW=Betrayed Wife*
> *CWIM* see what I mean
> CRAFT = can't remember a fricking thing
> CRS = can't remember stuff (or use your imagination for S)
> CU = see you
> CUL8R = see you later
> CYA = see ya
> *DB* dear boyfriend
> *DC* dear child
> *DD* dear daughter
> D Day = divorce day
> *DF* dear fiancee
> *DG* dear girlfriend
> *DH* dear husband
> *DS* dear son
> *DSD* dear stepdaughter
> *DSS* dear stepson
> *DW* dear wife
> EA = emotional affair
> *FIL* father-in-law
> *FTR* for the record
> *FWIW* for what it's worth
> *FYI *for your information
> *GF* girlfriend
> GMTA = great minds think alike
> GP = general practitioner
> GTG = got to go
> *HTH* hope this helps
> IDK = I don't know
> *IMHO* in my humble opinion
> IMNSHO = in my not so humble opinion
> *IMO* in my opinion
> *J/J* just joking
> *J/K* just kidding
> *KWIM* know what I mean
> *LMAO* laughing my a** off
> LOL = laughing out loud
> LOLROF = laughing out load, rolling on floor
> LTNS = long time no see
> *LOL* laughing out loud
> MC = marriage counseling
> *MIL* mother-in-law
> MYOB = mind your own business
> NE = any
> *NMS* not my style
> *NMSAA* not my style at all
> *NP* no problem
> *OMG* oh my gosh
> OM = other man
> *OP* original poster
> *OT* off topic
> OW = other woman
> *PA = physical affair*
> POV point of view
> *PP* previous poster
> *ROFL* rolling on floor laughing
> ROF = rolling on floor
> ROTF = rolling on the floor
> ROFLMAO = rolling on floor laughing my a** off
> ROFLOL = rolling on floor laughing out loud
> *SAHD* stay-at-home dad
> *SAHM* stay-at-home mom
> *SAHP* stay-at-home parent
> *SIL* sister-in-law
> *SO* significant other
> SNAFU = situation normal all fouled up
> SOL = sh** out of luck
> SOS = same old stuff (or use you imagination)
> STBX = soon to be ex
> SWMBO = She Who Must Be Obeyed
> *TAM* = Talk About Marriage
> *TMI* too much information
> *TIA* thanks in advance
> TOM = the other man
> TOW = the other woman
> TTFN = tata for now
> *TTYL* talk to you later
> UR = your or you're
> *WAH* = work at home
> WB = welcome back
> W/E = whatever
> *WH=Wayward Husband*
> *WS= Wayward Spouse*
> WTG = way to go
> *WOH* = work out of the home
> *WW=Wayward Wife*
> YW = your welcome
> 
> I copied and pasted this from elsewhere, there is a lot missing though...additions are welcome.







Thank you for this list and please continue to update it.

Also, there are some phrases that may need explaining to others as well as myself:

Trickle Truth
Parking Lot Confessions
Total Tranparency
Stay/Go Dark
Do 180
The Fog
D Day
MMSL Program

Can others add to these abbreviations and phrases?

Thank you


----------



## alphanumericcharacter

I need help with those phrases too. Also does anyone know what KISA is?


----------



## CharlieParker

KISA = Knight In Shining Armor


----------



## deweyreacher

What does ONS stand for?


----------



## arbitrator

deweyreacher said:


> *What does ONS stand for?*


*ONS = one-night-stand*


----------



## Hazelrah10

Thank you!


----------



## Cosmos

OP, as a new member, you might find this useful:-

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html

Welcome to TAM, BTW!


----------



## Insanity

Cosmos said:


> OP, as a new member, you might find this useful:-
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html
> 
> Welcome to TAM, BTW!


Thank you!


----------



## Cosmos

Oh, dear... I didn't read the first page and thought that this was someone battling with some of the abbreviations here, so gave the link. Sorry about that


----------



## Joburg

married&lovingit said:


> SWMBO - She Who Must Be Obeyed - but I guess it's not that common


Or SWAMBO 
1. She who always must be obeyed
2. She who always makes big objections

In other words - the current W or GF.


----------



## DrB

Anyone know what WAW means?


----------



## Amplexor

DrB said:


> Anyone know what WAW means?


Walk Away Wife

Generally emotionally disconnected and leaves the marriage.


----------



## TheBetrayedOne

What is ILYNILWYA?

/edit nevermind I figured it out "I love you, not in love with you anymore."


----------



## drivingmenutzkma

OK, I have read and cannot find these two abbrev.:

What is OSFs?
What is GTFO?


----------



## arbitrator

drivingmenutzkma said:


> OK, I have read and cannot find these two abbrev.:
> 
> What is OSFs?
> What is GTFO?


*Acronym GTFO = "Get the f--- out!"

OSFs? I wouldn't begin to have the first damn clue!*


----------



## drivingmenutzkma

Would "OSFs" mean "Opposite Sex Friends" maybe?


----------



## arbitrator

drivingmenutzkma said:


> Would "OSFs" mean "Opposite Sex Friends" maybe?


*Makes total sense to me!*


----------



## drivingmenutzkma

NM, figured it out. sorry


----------



## long_done

What is MRA and PUA? I think PUA = Pick Up Artist?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

long_done said:


> What is MRA and PUA? I think PUA = Pick Up Artist?


Men's Rights Activist=MRA...I think.

PUA= Pick Up Artist


----------



## PurpleTalker

What is NC?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt

PurpleTalker said:


> What is NC?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No Contact


----------



## notmyrealname4

*RJ*

retroactive jealousy

(Definition courtesy of Conan Hub)


----------



## Zouz

Ssdd?


----------



## CantePe

*Re: Re: Common Message Board Abbreviations & Acronyms*



Zouz said:


> Ssdd?


Same s#!t different day


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

Marriage Counselling (MC),, as in the OP

In the UK, Marriage Guidance Counselling (MGC).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elle1960

What's ONS?


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

Elle1960 said:


> What's ONS?


One Night Stand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apexmale

DYSMCWJTWO = 

Deom. Why so many? Can't we just type words out?


----------



## MAJDEATH

CSA?


----------



## Mr. Nail

Iirc?


----------



## Mr. Nail

CSA = Childhood Sexual Abuse


----------



## Blondilocks

IIRC = if I recall correctly


----------



## MommaGx3

What does VAR translate into for these forums? All I can think of is variable


----------



## Amplexor

MommaGx3 said:


> What does VAR translate into for these forums? All I can think of is variable


Voice Activated Recorder = Snooping/Detection Device often planted in a spouse's car.


----------



## arbitrator

*For what it's worth, and although it largely involves only "yours truly," please add to the list:

RSXW- Rich, Skanky, Ex-Wife

And many thanks to my dear friend, @GusPolinski for getting that acronym officially certified!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

arbitrator said:


> *For what it's worth, and although it largely involves only "yours truly," please add to the list:
> 
> RSXW- Rich, Skanky, Ex-Wife
> 
> And many thanks to my dear friend, @GusPolinski for getting that acronym officially certified!*


Ha! All too happy to help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeparationAnxiety

GNO - Girls Night Out (i.e., another opportunity for the wife to get valuable (i.e., toxic) advice from single/divorced girlfriends)


----------



## 86857

Anyone know what OS is?


----------



## TBT

********** said:


> Anyone know what OS is?


I think you may see it here as meaning 'other spouse' but in general it usually means 'operating system' as it pertains to computers.


----------



## happydad

Anybody know what site AM is for cheaters?


----------



## Rubix Cubed

IB ?


----------



## EllisRedding

ER = EllisRedding


----------



## rockon

EllisRedding said:


> ER = EllisRedding


----------



## Thebox

What is PD?


----------



## spainbcn

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukedog

What is FOO? I've seen it many times and havent a clue.


----------



## anchorwatch

Lukedog said:


> What is FOO? I've seen it many times and havent a clue.


Family of origin. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## trapsoul

IC?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TBT

trapsoul said:


> IC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Individual counseling


----------



## rockon

Just wanted to add my 2 cents.

When I first found TAM a long, long time ago I was super confused by all the acronyms used. 

This thread was a sanity saver. 

That's all.


----------



## ruffneckred

thanks for this thread, I thought LD was long distance, I don't understand FOM, what does family of origin mean?


oh crap, can't believe I didn't just google thanks for letting me waste your time.


----------



## Handy

OS = oral sex

LD = low sex drive
HD = high sex drive

LDR = Long distant relationship

FOO = family of origin mean? 
Many adults have issues or problems that are the result of growing up in dysfunctional families and hence they didn't learn how to act properly in some situations. Some kids that grew up where arguing, shouting, withdrawing, lying, etc was normal or reacted to these poorly functioning tratits, to just survive, when they get into adult relationships they sometimes continue the old dysfunctional behaviors they saw as a kid. Some kids that would get punished for speaking up, in adulthood they might conflict avoidant.


----------



## ruffneckred

Thanks for the info, Handy. I come from an outward appearing successful traditional family.... except for me, the black sheep. As I delve deeper into myself, I see so many things different that I would say dysfunctional, just not to any family or friends.


----------



## seabeeken123

Chris H. said:


> Need to put together a list of common abbreviations for people new to online message boards.... here is a start:
> 
> *AP = *Affair Partner
> *ASAP* = as soon as possible
> AAMOF = as a matter of fact
> ASAP = as soon as possible
> *BBL* = be back later
> b/c = because
> *BF* = boyfriend or best friend
> *BH=Betrayed Husband*
> *BIL* = brother-in-law
> BK = back
> BAK = back at keyboard
> BBS = be back soon
> BBFN = bye bye for now
> BFN = bye for now
> *BRB *= be right back
> BRBGGP = be right back gotta go potty
> *BS =Betrayed Spouse
> **BTDT* = been there, done that
> *BTW* = by the way
> * BW=Betrayed Wife*
> *CWIM* see what I mean
> CRAFT = can't remember a fricking thing
> CRS = can't remember stuff (or use your imagination for S)
> CU = see you
> CUL8R = see you later
> CYA = see ya
> *DB* dear boyfriend
> *DC* dear child
> *DD* dear daughter
> D Day = divorce day
> *DF* dear fiancee
> *DG* dear girlfriend
> *DH* dear husband
> *DS* dear son
> *DSD* dear stepdaughter
> *DSS* dear stepson
> *DW* dear wife
> EA = emotional affair
> *FIL* father-in-law
> *FTR* for the record
> *FWIW* for what it's worth
> *FYI *for your information
> *GF* girlfriend
> GMTA = great minds think alike
> GP = general practitioner
> GTG = got to go
> *HTH* hope this helps
> IDK = I don't know
> *IMHO* in my humble opinion
> IMNSHO = in my not so humble opinion
> *IMO* in my opinion
> *J/J* just joking
> *J/K* just kidding
> *KWIM* know what I mean
> *LMAO* laughing my a** off
> LOL = laughing out loud
> LOLROF = laughing out load, rolling on floor
> LTNS = long time no see
> *LOL* laughing out loud
> MC = marriage counseling
> *MIL* mother-in-law
> MYOB = mind your own business
> NE = any
> *NMS* not my style
> *NMSAA* not my style at all
> *NP* no problem
> *OMG* oh my gosh
> OM = other man
> *OP* original poster
> *OT* off topic
> OW = other woman
> *PA = physical affair*
> POV point of view
> *PP* previous poster
> *ROFL* rolling on floor laughing
> ROF = rolling on floor
> ROTF = rolling on the floor
> ROFLMAO = rolling on floor laughing my a** off
> ROFLOL = rolling on floor laughing out loud
> *SAHD* stay-at-home dad
> *SAHM* stay-at-home mom
> *SAHP* stay-at-home parent
> *SIL* sister-in-law
> *SO* significant other
> SNAFU = situation normal all fouled up
> SOL = sh** out of luck
> SOS = same old stuff (or use you imagination)
> STBX = soon to be ex
> SWMBO = She Who Must Be Obeyed
> *TAM* = Talk About Marriage
> *TMI* too much information
> *TIA* thanks in advance
> TOM = the other man
> TOW = the other woman
> TTFN = tata for now
> *TTYL* talk to you later
> UR = your or you're
> *WAH* = work at home
> WB = welcome back
> W/E = whatever
> *WH=Wayward Husband*
> *WS= Wayward Spouse*
> WTG = way to go
> *WOH* = work out of the home
> *WW=Wayward Wife*
> YW = your welcome
> 
> I copied and pasted this from elsewhere, there is a lot missing though...additions are welcome.




Wow! Thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mybad

I am missing LD. Does anyone know what that stands for? I saw it a post in the girls room about men not being interested in intimacy anymore.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

mybad said:


> I am missing LD. Does anyone know what that stands for? I saw it a post in the girls room about men not being interested in intimacy anymore.


 Low Drive.


----------



## Pepe1970

That's a mouthful bunch to remember. LOL


Chris H. said:


> Need to put together a list of common abbreviations for people new to online message boards.... here is a start:
> 
> *AAMOF* = as a matter of fact
> *AP* = Affair Partner
> *ASAP* = as soon as possible
> *ASAP* = as soon as possible
> *b/c* = because
> *BAK* = back at keyboard
> *BBFN* = bye bye for now
> *BBL* = be back later
> *BBS* = be back soon
> *BF* = boyfriend or best friend
> *BFN* = bye for now
> *BH* = Betrayed Husband
> *BIL* = brother-in-law
> *BK* = back
> *BRB* = be right back
> *BRBGGP* = be right back gotta go potty
> *BS* = Betrayed Spouse
> *BTDT* = been there, done that
> *BTW* = by the way
> *BW* = Betrayed Wife
> *CRAFT* = can't remember a fricking thing
> *CRS* = can't remember stuff (or use your imagination for S)
> *CSA* = Childhood Sexual Abuse
> *CU* = see you
> *CUL8R* = see you later
> *CWIM* = see what I mean
> *CYA* = see ya
> *DB* = dear boyfriend
> *DC* = dear child
> *DD* = dear daughter
> *D-Day* = divorce day -or- affair Discovery Day
> *DF* = dear fiancée
> *DG* = dear girlfriend
> *DH* = dear husband
> *DS* = dear son
> *DSD* = dear stepdaughter
> *DSS* = dear stepson
> *DW* = dear wife
> *EA* = emotional affair
> *exH* = ex husband
> *exW* = ex wife
> *FIL* = father-in-law
> *FOO* = Family of Origin
> *FTR* = for the record
> *FWH* = former wayward husbnd
> *FWIW* = for what it's worth
> *FWW* = former wayward wife
> *FYI* = for your information
> *GF* = girlfriend
> *GMTA* = great minds think alike
> *GNO* = Girls Night Out
> *GP* = general practitioner
> *GTG* = got to go
> *HD* = High drive (sexual)
> *HTH* = HTH hope this helps
> *IC* = Individual counseling
> *IDK* = I don't know
> *IIRC* = if I recall correctly
> *ILYNILWYA* = "I love you, not in love with you anymore."
> *IMHO* = in my humble opinion
> *IMNSHO* = in my not so humble opinion
> *IMO* = in my opinion
> *J/J* = just joking
> *J/K* = just kidding
> *KISA* = Knight in Shining Armor
> *KWIM* = know what I mean
> *LD* = low drive (sexual drive)
> *LMAO* = laughing my ass off
> *LOL* = laughing out loud
> *LOL* = laughing out loud
> *LOLROF* = laughing out load, rolling on floor
> *LTNS* = long time no see
> *MC* = Marriage Counselling
> *MC* = marriage counseling
> *MIL* = mother-in-law
> *MYOB* = mind your own business
> *NC* = No Contact
> *NE* = any
> *NMS* = not my style
> *NMSAA* = not my style at all
> *NP* = no problem
> *OM* = other man
> *OMG* = oh my gosh
> *ONS* = one night stand
> *OP* = original poster
> *OSF* = OSF Opposite Sex Friends
> *OT* = off topic
> *OW* = other woman
> *PA* = physical affair
> *PIV* = penis in vagina referring to "traditional" sex
> *PM* = private message
> *POV* = POV point of view
> *PP* = previous poster
> *PUA* = Pick Up Artist
> *ROF* = rolling on floor
> *ROFL* = rolling on floor laughing
> *ROFLMAO* = rolling on floor laughing my a** off
> *ROFLOL* = rolling on floor laughing out loud
> *ROTF* = rolling on the floor
> *SAHD* = stay-at-home dad
> *SAHM* = stay-at-home mom
> *SAHP* = stay-at-home parent
> *SIL* = sister-in-law
> *SNAFU* = situation normal all fouled up
> *SO* = significant other
> *SOL* = sh** out of luck
> *SOS* = same old stuff (or use you imagination)
> *STBX* = soon to be ex
> *SWMBO* = She Who Must Be Obeyed
> *TAM* = Talk About Marriage
> *TIA* = thanks in advance
> *TMI* = too much information
> *TOM* = the other man
> *TOW* = the other woman
> *TTFN* = tata for now
> *TTYL* = talk to you later
> *UR* = your or you're
> *VAR* = voice activated recorder
> *W/E* = whatever
> *WAH* = work at home
> *WAW* = Walk Away Wife
> *WB* = welcome back
> *WH* = Wayward Husband
> *WOH* = work out of the home
> *WS* = Wayward Spouse
> *WTG* = way to go
> *WW* = Wayward Wife
> *YW* = your welcome
> 
> 
> I copied and pasted this from elsewhere, there is a lot missing though...additions are welcome.


Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator

Pepe1970 said:


> That's a mouthful bunch to remember. LOL
> 
> Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


*Add one that a dear TAM friend coined for me in a lot of my posts:

RSXW- Rich, Skanky, Ex-Wife

He even took time to have it defined over at Urban Dictionary!*


----------



## Pepe1970

Hey does anyone knows the steps to sent PMs? I've been trying to, but doesn't work

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator

Pepe1970 said:


> Hey does anyone knows the steps to sent PMs? I've been trying to, but doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


* PM's should be working! *


----------



## Pepe1970

Of course it work for everybody but not for me. It has something to do with the settings

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf

Not sure if this was suggested.

FUBAR = effed up beyond all recognition


----------

